# Is orange peel inevitable?



## TheAngryDog (Jun 1, 2014)

I'll hopefully be having my car re-sprayed at some point either this year or next year. Is orange peel something I will have to put up with?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

shouldnt be any worse than what the car has already

a good shop will make sure it all matches


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

if its the full car you can have it orange peel free ! just have to pay extra 


tommy


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Pretty much mate. Unless they do alot of polishing and remove it completely for you! Abit of orange peel is perfectly acceptable on a repair job. The more important thing is that it's of a similar level to the rest of the bodywork.

Sutty.


----------



## TheAngryDog (Jun 1, 2014)

Cheers guys. It'll be the whole car. Orange peel doesn't bother me, but i wouldnt want it to detract from the car, especially when I come to sell it.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

ask to see thier work , obviously lower end cowboy places will turn out jobs with peel on , you need to be sure the place you choose can do the sort of work you want to have


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Look at manufacturers such as fiat. Their brand new cars are terrible for orange peel yet they sell them by the bucket load. As long as it looks right I doubt orange peel really matters to your average buyer. Plus you could always ask the bodyshop to ensure as little orange peel as possible by machine polishing afterwards.

Sutty.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I think bmw is one of the worst for orange peel ! Especialy on dark or black 3 series around 07 on !


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

I dont worry about orange peel as long as the clear is nice and thick it can soon be sanded back and machined.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

There shouldn't be a lot of orange peel on the car, they should flat and polish the car once it's painted which should get rid of most of it. I Don't think it's particularly hard to get rid of it but don't find it particularly hard to paint something and not get any orange peel...


----------



## TheAngryDog (Jun 1, 2014)

Maybe I should see about getting someone from here to do my car


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Depends on the person spraying it and how good the prep work is. Most of its down to experience and not rushing it. Ask to see examples of there work, as I'm sure you don't want a paint job that's had the living daylights flatted out of it and taken most of the body of the clear of as it will only drop back. Any shop that's any good wont mind showing you examples of there work, and look round there workshop, may sound a bit ocd but if there spraybooth is untidy and not looked after then that may reflect in there paint work, may sound over the top but when I was in an oven spraying I kept it spotless and looked after it unlike some I've seen over the years.


----------

